# Substrate for plants and Cory's



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Hello, I'm considering switching the smooth gravel substrate in my tank to sand to make my Cory's happy. I have some queries about this.

What kind of sand to get (I don't want white sand for aesthetic reasons) that will be OK for the Cories?

What to put under the sand for the plants?

How deep to make each layer?

My tank is a very soft, acidic set-up, will the sand effect this ie. leach?

How to avoid anaerobic conditions...or will the Cory's take care of this with their sifting?



Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

a layer of laterite under the sand for the plants.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

If you have the money, onyx sand or tahitian moon sand would be ideal for your setup.


----------



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

have a thin layer of gravel, then a cover layer of sand. what ever sand you like thats for sale in fish shops.the gravel will be used by plants to ancor the roots.the gravel i would make 1inch deep and the untill its a bout 2cm above the gravel.the cories will usally prevent and anaerobic conditions, a few kuhliis will also help if you can add them. if not, use a chop stick to poke in the gravel at water changes to stop any build up.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

IF you layer substrates, they will eventually mix together anyway. Best to go with one substrate if possible. Laterite does work well as a base layer but will show over time.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Will the plants do OK? I just read that you should have only 1 to 1 2/2 inches depth of sand. Is that right? I can't see that that would be deep enough to anchor some plants or keep deep rooted plants like the crypts happy.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm also wondering if these sands are suitable for the Cory's ie. fine enough. I read that sand with sharp edges (ie. artificial sand, or ground up rock products) can be just as detrimental. Ian Fuller says that very fine smooth gravel is OK. So what about Eco-complete? Or is Onyx sand (if I can get it here) smooth enough for the Cories and does it compact like other sands do?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

All will work. YOu really need a 3 inch depth for plants to root in. 1 inch of laterite and 2 2.5 inches of sand will be fine.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

I have Eco Complete in my 55g with 3 types of cories. All have long barbels with no signs of erosion...and the plants love the Eco. I am going to switch my 29g over to Eco soon because stuff is getting stuck in the gravel and causing my cories barbels to become infected.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm leaning towards Seachem Onyx active sand. 

Do I need laterite with the onyx active sand though? And will it compact over time like other sand?

What is the texture of eco-complete? I have found a source for this and the onyx sand, weighing my options.

Thanks for all the advise so far.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

I just have a questions. I never knew that it would make them happy. Why exactly is that? I have two cories, maybe I need to change.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Lara. You don't need to add anything else to onyx sand as far as substrate goes. A dusting of sphagum peat on the bottom of the tank with filter squeezings or mulm if you will will be a great boost to any tank on setup.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

I have read alot of posts on The Planted Tank that warn not to use Onyx sand with cories. It said that it is a rough substrate and will cause barbel erosion. I was under the impression that Onyx sand and Eco Complete were aroung the same texture though, but I've never seen the Onyx sand in person.

Eco Complete is mostly small, between the size of sand and small gravel. I think of it like large grain sand but with some larger gravel mixed in. I haven't had a problem with my cories though, so I'd say its safe to use with them.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm getting eco-complete (cheaper), trying to decide was doing my head in! Thanks for all the advice


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Just one more thing, do you vacuum eco-complete or just skim the surface, I haven't seen it yet (ordered online)?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

Skim the surface.  Most of it is the large grain sand size, so the vac could suck some of it up.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Thank you, do you have to turn it over, like you do with sand?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

I don't think you have to turn it over. I have alot of bottom feeders in my 55g, so they dig around in it alot (cories and loaches). Also, every couple weeks I trim my stem plants and replant them, so it moves it around a little. I've never heard of Eco compacting like sand does though, since its slightly larger grained. 

I wouldn't worry about turning it over.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

I was hoping you would choose the Tahitian Moon. Stuff is gorgeous. I wanted it for my african tank but it has no buffering capacity, so I went with crushed coral. But the TM sure looks sexy in the tank with bright greens, yellows reds ect.........


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

My first choice also due to the lack of ADA substrates in my area.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Damon said:


> My first choice also due to the lack of ADA substrates in my area.


ya I would have to order the ADA stuff cross the border. Amano prices are large enough, and with the shipping........not even an option for me.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Yeah, I can't get ADA (which looks like brilliant stuff) or Tahitian Moon here, I couldn't believe I actually found eco-complete, that's the only one I could source for a reasonable price, the onyx stuff was going to be ludicrously expensive!


----------

